# What Do You Guys Do With Your Eneloop Bundle Costco Chargers ?



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 3, 2014)

Over the last couple years I've bought the Costco "Value-Pack" Eneloop w/charger bundles... I bet I have four or five of the chargers. I have other chargers
but are these worth hanging onto ? OK in a pinch ? I did a search and found old threads so I thought I would ask for an update.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jan 3, 2014)

Can you post any pictures? I have never seen such a "Costco charger." If they look and work similar to the chargers sold "bundled" with Eneloops here in Japan, I think they may be useful chargers.


----------



## Etsu (Jan 3, 2014)

If it's one of the "super fast" Panasonic smart wall chargers that Costco used to bundle with Eneloops, it's actually not a bad charger. Will charge up to 4 AA or 4 AAA cells, all independently, in a choice of either 1 or 2 hours. I've used it, and it does a good job. Makes for a useful charger if you need to charge quickly.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sanyo NC-MQN06U AA / AAA Battery Charger


This is the one that comes with the Costco bundle right now. I'm sure they're fine but I was just curious about the performance of them is all.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 3, 2014)

Much like alkaleaks and those cheap Sipik68 lights, I'd save it (them) for the time that you'll have to lend it to a family member, or your neighbor and you don't expect to get it back.

Chris


----------



## RIX TUX (Jan 4, 2014)

That is the one I use to charge my eneloops, it is a sanyo brand and probably designed just for these batteries.
There are other good multi battery chargers but some members here have had problems charging eneloops in multi type chargers.
I would use the sanyo charger for eneloops.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 4, 2014)

I throw them away. They are horrible. You can only charge in pairs and yet there isn't single-channel circuitry per battery. The two eneloops are charged together best-guess as a single entity. The resulting batteries can emerge from the charge unbalanced. Also, charging is very slow. Do a search on the unit's serial # here at CPF and you'll get a good idea that they're junk.


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I know why people have a few laying around and I came to the conclusion that this Costco Bundle is the cheapest way to get Eneloops. I been wanting to go get another one of these. Did the math and saw that its cheaper than eBay and Amazon for sure.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 4, 2014)

If you're going to go Sanyo, this is the 'one' you want:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751124760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Chris


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, give them to family and friends, it`s amazing how many people still use those old timer battery charger/killers.

John.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vesper said:


> I throw them away. They are horrible. You can only charge in pairs and yet there isn't single-channel circuitry per battery. The two eneloops are charged together best-guess as a single entity. The resulting batteries can emerge from the charge unbalanced. Also, charging is very slow. Do a search on the unit's serial # here at CPF and you'll get a good idea that they're junk.



This is what I found doing a search but most threads were at least a few years old. I just thought perhaps there was an improvement.. I use them in our camper. It's small, easy to store, no cord, etc..
I am heavily into the Eneloops having three kids that's why I have so many AA flashlights. Just recently have I branched out into the 18650 world...I like it.


----------



## N54 (Jan 4, 2014)

Although I don't need them I'll probably just hang onto them if my other chargers fail. As it's been mentioned they charge in pairs which isn't best for the batteries. What's interesting is that the costco package I bought is marketed as being 1800x rechargeable which insinuates 3rd gen batteries but the labels on the batteries are 2nd gen models. I have read a post where someone said a rep from eneloop stated 2nd gen labels were placed on 3rd gen batteries....the dates marked on them are 5/13. In any case I will separate them from the 3rd gen batteries I have. But if they are truly 3rd gen they are def a better value then buying from amazon.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 4, 2014)

Aahhyes68 said:


> Over the last couple years I've bought the Costco "Value-Pack" Eneloop w/charger bundles... I bet I have four or five of the chargers. I have other chargers but are these worth hanging onto ? OK in a pinch ? I did a search and found old threads so I thought I would ask for an update.


  
 They're probably the MQN06. I personally don't care for them but they do work. I think it's good to have one as a backup or spare to your better charger.
  
 If thinking of throwing them out, I'd at least pay the shipping to get them. I'm interested in developing my own charger electronics and would use the case as the holder.


----------



## BarryH (Jan 4, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> I'm interested in developing my own charger electronics and would use the case as the holder.



It would make a nice case for your build if you want to gut it and use your own electronics. It comes apart easily, held by three small torx screws, and has a hinged power plug on the back.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 4, 2014)

BarryH said:


> It would make a nice case for your build if you want to gut it and use your own electronics. It comes apart easily, held by three small torx screws, and has a hinged power plug on the back.


  
 Thanks for that comment. I want to have something that runs from either USB or 12v so I'm not sure what I'll do with the 120vac plug......I'll probably remove it if that won't require breaking the case.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jan 24, 2014)

As a prepper, I save them for emergency situations. Let's say you hear a hurricane or ice storm is on the way, whatever. You load all your Eneloops into the chargers and top them up for maximum usage after the power goes out. Or if power supply is intermittent, you can get as much charging done as possible when it's on. Or, in that case you can lend them out to people who have nothing. I've been there in all those situations.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr Bigglow said:


> As a prepper, I save them for emergency situations. Let's say you hear a hurricane or ice storm is on the way, whatever. You load all your Eneloops into the chargers and top them up for maximum usage after the power goes out. Or if power supply is intermittent, you can get as much charging done as possible when it's on. Or, in that case you can lend them out to people who have nothing. I've been there in all those situations.



I've held off buying the Costco pack with charger, but I did do a Woot deal about five months ago, for sealed 8 packs of Eneloop AA Glitters and a dumb charger. I bought two sets, so I have these basic chargers that I'll never use. 

I figure that if I have to lend/give something away to people, like my condo neighbors, I'll just use those and I'd be thinking mostly hurricane season, but once the power's out, they're worthless.

Anyhow, I mostly keep my NiMH batteries charged up and I built a portable solar charging system for black outs, so I'm OK there.

Chris


----------



## N54 (Feb 13, 2014)

Enloop bundle is on sale at costco. $5 off making it $20 each. Just bought another 2 sets.


----------



## mojo-chan (Feb 14, 2014)

The BQ-CC11 charger is very nice. Four independently monitored cells and ultra low standby current so there is no need to keep unplugging it or switching it on and off.


----------



## N54 (Feb 14, 2014)

mojo-chan said:


> The BQ-CC11 charger is very nice. Four independently monitored cells and ultra low standby current so there is no need to keep unplugging it or switching it on and off.



The Charger that comes with the costco bundles I've been buying isn't the BQ-CC11. They've been coming with the BC-MQN10A, which charges in pairs only.


----------



## mojo-chan (Feb 17, 2014)

Japan gets all the best cells and chargers years before the rest of the world.


----------



## hopkins (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a thought.
Wondering if these chargers could be modified to charge individual cells? 
Probably only 1 or 2 cells at a time as there are only 2 LED indicators for charge state.
But if you have several collecting dust in a drawer? 
I have one and would not hesitate to start cutting traces and adding components
to its little circuit board just for the fun of it if I had a blueprint. \


----------



## dc38 (Feb 18, 2014)

hopkins said:


> Just a thought.
> Wondering if these chargers could be modified to charge individual cells?
> Probably only 1 or 2 cells at a time as there are only 2 LED indicators for charge state.
> But if you have several collecting dust in a drawer?
> ...



Maybe possible to splice two chargers together so you can charge individually?

aabb + ccdd = abcd + abcd?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 20, 2014)

The first generation Costco Eneloop packs in the blue carrying cases with 8 AAs, 4 AAAs, 2 C and 2 D cell adapters, and the charger had a good charger in the kit. That one had four independent charging slots (though only 1 l.e.d. indicator to tell when all the batteries were done charging). I still use that charger. The chargers in the newer kits I keep for when I feel I need to charge all my batteries in a day or two, or for giving away to family and friends, as they only charge in pairs. I think the consistency between Eneloop cells makes overcharging them in pairs less of an issue if the cells are used together from the start.


----------

